# rehab old movies



## boliverchadsworth (Oct 9, 2019)

I have two cd’s with old family movies on them-originally beginning in the 1950’s on 8mm-

 about 35 or 40 years ago I had them put on vhs tape and after that had the tapes converted to cd’s -two of them where they remain. Problem is the viewing quality has degraded for various reasons - was not that good to begin with, aging various conversions techniques etc.
Does anyone know of a restoration, rehabilitation service that is a affordable that can clean these two cd ’s up and enhance the viewability of them…??

 thank you so much as you know a search on the net will result in who knows what? Much prefer someone with personal experience with same.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Oct 15, 2019)

thank you very helpful.


----------



## 911 (Oct 16, 2019)

Do you still have the original movies? Are they 8mm or Super 8mm? I bought a converter that converts my movies (Super 8mm) onto a memory card and then I upload it to my computer and burn them onto a DVD. 

I am still learning the process myself, but don’t quite have the knowledge to be able to do it without having to go back over it a few times. IOW, it has been a challenge and a bit tricky, but I am getting better at it. 

I think I paid around $400.00 for the converter.


----------

